# Will my billy stop humping my kid goat?



## nick220 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a year old billy boer goat. I just bought a 2 month old nanny boar goat. When I put the kid out in the pastor with the billy, he is trying to hump her all the time. Do you think the billy will stop humping the kid goat after he realize he is not going to get any from her. Or should I put her separately until she gets bigger.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Definately put her seperate until she is of breeding age. She will end up bred young and stunted or bred young and having kids she can't pass. He will not stop he will keep bugging her until she comes into heat.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree move her she is way to young to be bred.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Move that lil chica you dont want to lose her to a birthing accident if she gets bred too soon


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

nick220 said:


> I have a year old billy boer goat. I just bought a 2 month old nanny boar goat. When I put the kid out in the pastor with the billy, he is trying to hump her all the time. Do you think the billy will stop humping the kid goat after he realize he is not going to get any from her. Or should I put her separately until she gets bigger.


I thought about this when I woke up this morning and decided i should reply again.

To answer your questions better No he will not stop "humping" her he will continue to bug her until she cycles which could be anytime then he will breed her. IMO this is not good. Some people think " well this is how it works in the wild and thats how I am going to do it too" that is not fair to the goats. Us humans have domesticated these animals way too much. I personally do not breed a doe younger than 12-13mths and they must weight 100lbs and over. Yes your two month old can be bred sooner but she risks complications during pregnancy and her growth will most likely be stunted if she breeds that early. Not to mention all the complications she could have while giving birth.

Sorry it was so long but thats just my opinion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, he will not stop humping her. You really need to keep males and females separated unless breeding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I 110% agree with all said, never keep a buck with does unless you plan on breeding those does. You don't want to have issues with her getting bred too young and causing kidding/growing issues. You also don't want to risk that the buck could become frustrated and hurt her. Some bucks are laid back, and some get short with patience.


----------



## nick220 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the information. We thought the same thing and put her with my dogs when we are around and put her in the garage at nights. She is hating being put up. Oh well. This weekend I am building her a separate gated area in the pastor.
What age should I breed her?
When she does have babies do I keep the mother and the Kids separate?
If anyone have any Nanny they want to sell under $100 in GA please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with what's been said. Age will partially depend on breed- full size vs a mini, and size and condition of the goat.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, mom and kids need to be separate front the Billy after kidding. If you put the doe in with the buck even when she is old enough to breed, she will get bred right after every kidding, probably have babies twice a year. She will have a very short unhealthy life if she is constantly bred and being chased by the male.


----------

